# Infinity Primus P163? (vs. P162)



## motie

I've read two reviews on the Infinity Primus P162 loudspeaker, both laudatory:
   
  http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1007inf/
  http://www.soundstage.com/equipment/infinity_primus_p162.htm
   
  And I've read guys here on head-fi recommending them as a good entry level model.
   
  So I ordered a pair from Audioholics.com. They ran out so they graciously offered to upgrade me to the P163.
   
  Can anyone comment on the Infinity P163, especially compared with the well regarded P162?


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I'm not sure how much has changed, but the 162 is quite nice. I would expect to find them going for lesser now, so maybe you can look around for the 162's elsewhere?


----------



## motie

I accepted their offer to upgrade me to the pair of P163s. But I'd still like to know how they compare to the P162s, since I don't have any.


----------



## donpoon

Do you like your P163's?  I am in an exact same situation as yours.  If I don't hear any negative feedback from you, I will go ahead and accept their offer to get the P163's.


----------



## motie

Does anyone own the Infinity Primus P163 speakers?


----------



## motie

@donpoon: I really don't have any good speakers to compare them with, so I'm hesitant to review or recommend them. I have a good idea of what I like with IEMs, but not so much with speakers.


----------



## JerryLove

The 162's were excellent speakers to modify. The MMD drivers are really great drivers and so improving the cabinet resonance (and in more adventurous cases removing the crossover) could make truly excellent speakers.
   
  I'm sorry, I've not heard the 163s. The drivers are the same tech / materials and so I would expect similar performance: but I'm not aware of anyone who's put them on a bench and tested.


----------



## motie

Thanks, @JerryLove.
   
  Has anyone out there given the Infinity Primus P163 speakers a listen? Even if you haven't compared with the P162s, I'd like to hear your views on the P163s.


----------



## moonsetflies

The only difference between the p162 and p163 speakers is the color of the front panel when you remove the grill. Same drivers, same crossover, same cabinet, etc. It is only cosmetic.


----------

